# Property "Values"



## Janin (Apr 19, 2014)

I understand that there are different 'values' when it comes to buying a property.
BUT, which is what:

1. Rendita Catastale
Let's say this is 500.

2. Valore Catastale
How can that be calculated from 1. (with multipliers)? 
Or does it have to be determined by a 'geometra'?

3. Declared Value
Is that the value one would put in the 'rogito' ?

4. Is it so that 3. must be higher than 2. but could be considerably lower than the market value (price actually paid)?

All rather confusing for us still.....

Ciao 
Janin


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Rendinta is imputed rent. It's used for various tax calculations.

Castrale value is the price the property is appraised at by the government. These numbers haven't been updated in years. In many cases decades. The first number is calculated off this. Allegedly the government is redoing all this. Along with re classing some homes. I'll believe it when I see it.

The Notaio handles all this. You want to ask the agent how much the rendinta and property class so you can figure out the annual taxes.


----------



## Janin (Apr 19, 2014)

NickZ said:


> The Notaio handles all this. You want to ask the agent how much the rendinta and property class so you can figure out the annual taxes.


Thank you for your swift reply.

So far we only know the rendita and the 'categoria'.
And I understand that from these the post-purchase taxes (IUC) are determined, correct?

Are you saying, that the 'notaio' will suggest or even determine the price / value in the 'rogito' in good knowledge of the taxman's procedures? 

Is the notaio's fee (as a percentage) calculated from the 'rogito's' value?

BTW, there is no RE agent involved.

Saluti

Janin


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The Notaio is responsible for forwarding the taxes on your behalf.

Yes the Tasi and IMU are calculated on the rendinta and class. The various A classes are habitable. A1 and I think A7 are luxury homes. A2 to A6 is everything else. 

If it's not an A class then you can't get residence in it. Some people buy/sell C class apartments. Legally the town can't give you residence in these.


----------

